# Bolink/Protoform Pontiac body?



## Jimmy Rodrigues (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a 1/10 scale Bolink or Protoform 97,98,99 or 2000 Pontiac Grand Prix Nascar body,I've been looking everywhere online for one and can't find it.Can anyone help me find one? Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't know anything about these guy's & have not gone any further that this page

http://www.happyhobby.com/hobb_html/bolink.htm

They have one of the ones you listed (a 97 Pontiac SS) if you scroll down, plenty of phone #'s to try.

Hope this helps


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

if I remember right windtunnel bought several of bolink's more popular bodies. I think that this may be what you are looking for
http://www.windtunnelracingproducts.com/product_info.php?cPath=42_27_33&products_id=98


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

I have a protoform pontiac, new in the bag.


Jimmy Rodrigues said:


> I'm looking for a 1/10 scale Bolink or Protoform 97,98,99 or 2000 Pontiac Grand Prix Nascar body,I've been looking everywhere online for one and can't find it.Can anyone help me find one? Any help will be much appreciated.


----------

